# 8 embarrassing moments for Doctors



## walking dude (Apr 6, 2008)

*Subject:* EIGHT EMBARRASSING MEDICAL EXAMS 



 1. A man comes into the ER and yells, 'My wife's going to have her baby in the cab!' I  grabbed my stuff, rushed out to the cab, lifted the lady's dress, and began to take off her underwear.  Suddenly I noticed that there were several cabs ---and I was in the wrong one. 





Submitted by Dr. Mark MacDonald, San Francisco



   2. At the beginning of my shift I placed a stethoscope on an elderly and slightly deaf female patient's anterior chest wall. 'Big breaths,'  I instructed. 'Yes, they used to be,' replied the patient. 



Submitted by Dr. Richard Byrnes, Seattle , WA



  3. One day I told a wife that her husband had died of a massive myocardial infarct. Not more than five minutes later, I heard her reporting to the rest of the family that he had died of a 'massive internal fart.' 



 Submitted by Dr. Susan Steinberg 



  4. During a patient's two week follow-up appointment with his 
cardiologist, he informed me, his doctor, that he was having trouble 
with one of his medications. 'Which one?' I asked. 'The patch. The Nurse 


told me to put on a new one every six hours and now I'm running out of 


places to put it!'  I had him quickly undress and discovered what I hoped 


I wouldn't see. Yes, the man had over fifty patches on his body!    Now the 


instructions include removal of the old patch before applying a new one. 


Submitted by Dr. Rebecca St. Clair, Norfolk , VA



   5. While acquainting myself with a new elderly patient, I asked, 
'How long have you been bedridden?' After a look of complete confusion 


she answered. 'Why, not for about twenty years - when my husband was alive.' 





Submitted by Dr. Steven Swanson-Corvallis, OR 





   6. I was performing rounds at the hospital one morning and while 
checking up on a woman I asked, 'So how's your breakfast this morning?'  


'It's very good, except for the Kentucky Jelly. I can't seem to get used to the taste' 


the patient replied. I then asked to see the jelly and the woman produced a foil 


packet labeled 'KY Jelly.'  





Submitted by Dr. Leonard Kreansdorf, Detroit, mi





   7.  A nurse was on duty in the emergency room when a young woman with purple hair styled into a punk rocker Mohawk, sporting a variety of tattoos, and wearing strange clothing, entered.  It was quickly determined that the patient had acute appendicitis, so she was scheduled for immediate surgery.  When she was completely disrobed on the operating table, the staff noticed that her pubic hair had been dyed green and above it was a tattoo that read, "Keep off the grass."  Once the surgery was completed, the surgeon wrote a short note on the patient's dressing, which read, "Sorry, had to mow the lawn."





Submitted by RN no name 





AND FINALLY.......





    8.  As a new, young MD doing residency, I was quite embarrassed when performing female pelvic exams.  To cover my embarrassment, I had unconsciously formed a habit of whistling softly.  The middle aged lady upon whom I was performing this exam suddenly burst out laughing, further embarrassing me.  I looked up from my work and sheepishly said, "I'm sorry, was I tickling you?"  "No doctor, but the song you were whistling was, I wish I was an Oscar Meyer Wiener."





Dr. wouldn't submit his name.


----------



## kookie (Apr 6, 2008)

Those were good.............love the kentucky jelly one and the mow the lawn one..........Lol..................


----------



## travcoman45 (Apr 6, 2008)

There all funny, but I like 7 and 8!


----------



## smokin' joe (Apr 6, 2008)

Good stuff there WD...


----------



## bb53chevpro (Apr 7, 2008)

Funny WD
Andy.


----------

